# Surfs up! Australia Sydney pt 2



## HoboSyke (Jul 5, 2011)

Surfs been good in Australia lately


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 5, 2011)

For me, the framing is just a bit too loose.  I would prefer some tighter crops.  

Basically, the subject is too small, too centered, and I can't really make out any expression on the subject.  Makes it hard for me to connect with the photo.


----------



## HoboSyke (Jul 5, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> For me, the framing is just a bit too loose.  I would prefer some tighter crops.
> 
> Basically, the subject is too small, too centered, and I can't really make out any expression on the subject.  Makes it hard for me to connect with the photo.




They may be a bit centered with the surfer but I tried to keep the best part of the wave in the frame. I'm not trying get a facial expression from the surfer. More of the surfer in the wave type thing.

The forum is only letting these be viewed 800px wide. I shrunk them 1200px wide for a much nicer view.


----------



## RobbyyKaiser (Jul 5, 2011)

that is pure definition of awesome dude


----------



## HoboSyke (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks champ.


----------



## arfeliciano21 (Jul 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## bigbadmike (Jul 28, 2011)

Crazy. Do you do anything with your cameras to protect them on the beach?


----------



## HoboSyke (Jul 29, 2011)

bigbadmike said:


> Crazy. Do you do anything with your cameras to protect them on the beach?



Apart from not dropping them in the sand, no.. I have my camera fixed to a monopod as well..


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 29, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> For me, the framing is just a bit too loose.  I would prefer some tighter crops.
> 
> Basically, the subject is too small, too centered, and I can't really make out any expression on the subject.  Makes it hard for me to connect with the photo.



I agree with all of this.
I see what you are going for, i just don't think you achieved it with these photos.


----------



## EmilRye (Jul 29, 2011)

I have to agree with Kerbouchard .. The photos don't really appeal to me with the loose framing. 
Sure these are cool shots , and I'm sure they haven't been easy to shoot, but to me it's just a surfer doing some surfing. 
A crop with just about the height of the wave might be better since you need the wave for the action effect, but don't really need all the free space.. 

Just my opinion


----------



## gsgary (Jul 29, 2011)

Most of the people that post will not know much about surfing, i always crop tight but not with surf shots because the surfers want to see the wave. Nice shots


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 29, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Most of the people that post will not know much about surfing, i always crop tight but not with surf shots because the surfers want to see the wave. Nice shots


You're right.  Perhaps they would be better recieved at a surfing forum instead of a photo forum.

I was actually curious, so I did a quick search.  Here is the first surfer magazine I came across... SURFER Magazine | Surf News, Fantasy Surfer, Photos, Video and Forecasting

You'll notice that most of the photos are framed much tighter, shot from better angles, and the ones that are shot wide have better framing and an interesting background.  Just saying...

In any case, since my critique has came up 4 times in this thread, it should be noted that it's a bit misrepresented.  If I remember correctly, I originally wasn't going to comment on this thread at all.  The OP bumped it, asked why nobody was commenting, I answered him, and then he deleted his bump making it look like I just opened the thread and decided to leave negative comments.  That wasn't what happened.


----------



## Greg Panas (Aug 7, 2011)

Shooting surfing is very interesting!  I really enjoy the pulled back look in surfing instead of the tight cropped, high action shot.  That being said, if there isn't an interesting backdrop or foreground, lighting, etc then you need to be tight.  1st shot is alright...the guy's style isn't bad and the shot leads me to wonder how that wave will barrel.  2nd shot doesn't really do it for me, the lip line isn't great, the wave doesn't appear to be throwing out that much etc etc.  3rd shot i think is two or three frames too early, I would have loved to have seen if the guy actually powered through that turn or not.  The 4th shot would have been ok if the kickout was much higher!


----------



## JohnHendry (Aug 8, 2011)

Now where did I put my old board.....


----------



## HoboSyke (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is another centred, loosely framed, expressionless surfing shot for all the pro surf photographers out there.


----------



## quiddity (Aug 12, 2011)

the blurry seal in the center of the frame runs it for me ... cool shot

you need one with a big shark coming up to munch


----------



## HoboSyke (Aug 12, 2011)

Get your eyes tested newb.


----------



## Mesoam (Aug 12, 2011)

i don't care for the horizon in the shots, breaks up the image, you can get the wave and the loose crop if you try shooting lower, maybe collapse the mono pod and sit in the sand


----------



## imagemaker46 (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the first two, even though they are loose I think they work. The last one doesn't do anything for me at all, it looks more like the action has passed.


----------

